# Official Wonderfest 2015 photo thread



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

For all us poor saps who can't make it to the show yet again...  Please post photo links for us here. :wave:


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

By all means please do post your pictures! And Thank You in advance for doing so!

Rob


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Seems there's a real paucity of Wonderfest pics this year, at least on Hobbytalk. Of course the show's wrapping up today, so maybe tomorrow. Buc's site does have links to some pics posted elsewhere if you can't wait:

http://www.bucwheat.com/shows.htm

Surprising that there's not a lot of dealer's display pics this year, short of the Round 2 Eagle. Cult has one shot of the Revell table. Yes, hell has frozen over and Revell is at Wonderfest. I know Moebius and Pegasus aren't showing this year but I would've liked to see more varied pics of the Round 2 display. But beggars can't be choosers...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Did they show the Round 2 resin King Kong now that it's going to be released?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

They had the Witch from OZ on display along with Kane, can't remember if Kong was there. I was drooling over the 22 inch Eagle!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

robiwon said:


> They had the Witch from OZ on display along with Kane, can't remember if Kong was there. I was drooling over the 22 inch Eagle!


I thought they were not going to do the witch from OZ ?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

robiwon, 

Did they say anything, did anyone ask about the Galileo?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RMC said:


> I thought they were not going to do the witch from OZ ?




Well they're obviously not doing the witch in styrene anymore (plus Kong) but they're doing them in resin instead.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Did anyone have the presence of mind to ask Revell at their booth if they are going to reissue the Snoopy kits or The Beatles?

That was the only time to get a direct answer from them.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Here is the next 5" UFO we showed at Wonderfest! This one is way ahead of schedule tooling is near complete. The next one is just as cool it comes from a rare classic comic?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Atlantis1 said:


> Here is the next 5" UFO we showed at Wonderfest! This one is way ahead of schedule tooling is near complete. The next one is just as cool it comes from a rare classic comic?
> View attachment 198658





Looks good to me!:thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I will have pics, but it is going to take some time.
I have 1150 that I took at the show to go through.
So patience. 
And I got a bunch of pics of the R2 display.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Ok, I got part of the dealers room done.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2015/dealer.htm
These pics include the R2 booth, so that should be what most of you are interested in.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

TAY666 said:


> Ok, I got part of the dealers room done.
> http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2015/dealer.htm
> These pics include the R2 booth, so that should be what most of you are interested in.


It's *much* appreciated - Thank you!


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

It was a great show - here's a link I found on Facebook (not my pictures)

http://s52.photobucket.com/user/NCC-1963A/library/Wonderfest 2015?sort=3&page=1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Those are Eric Longstreet's (Cireskull's) pics.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Thank You to those of you that have posted or linked to pictures! I really enjoy seeing what others are doing in the hobby!

Rob


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Finally got all my WF pics on my site.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2015/wf15.htm


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Cool pics. How did I miss the Dragonslayer kit? I don't remember seeing it. Looks like he painted his almost exactly like I did mine! Except for the base they almost look the same, LOL.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> Finally got all my WF pics on my site.
> http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2013/wf13.htm


Thanks, TAY, except - this links takes us to your photos from WF 201*3*. But I got around that by plugging a "5" into the appropriate spot in the URL, and then got the 2015 albums. All carping aside, I appreciate you taking the time and trouble to share your photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> Thanks, TAY, except - this links takes us to your photos from WF 201*3*. But I got around that by plugging a "5" into the appropriate spot in the URL, and then got the 2015 albums...


I wish I would have noticed that before I spent so much time looking at the photos last night. :lol:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hey Mark.
Thanks for pointing that out. (it's fixed now)
I forgot I started going on a stroll down memory lane.


----------

